# Question for those who feed raw



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie and I went to the Ottawa Dog Festival this weekend and I brought back a sample of raw food.  BigCounty Raw Chicken Dinner (Chicken (meat & bone), Beef Liver, Apples, Carrots, Organic Kale, Organic Spinach, Organic Blueberries, Organic Cranberries, Organic Kelp). I presently feed Maggie Fromm Dog Food but even though I don't think I would make the switch to raw I thought I would at least look into it and see if she at least liked it. I'm nervous of just giving it to her raw because of the sweet little doggie kisses she gives me so I was wondering if I could lightly cook it and put a little on top of her kibble or lightly cook it and give it for her supper.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Not if it has bone in it, cooking it will make the bone brittle and possibly hurt her insides. Raw is the best way to feed it.
If you're worried about germs them have an anti bacterial wipe handy and just give her face a wipe after, the inside of the mouth is self cleaning, luckily I mean we know their personal hygiene routine right?? &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mine eat raw,. I just give them a bit of time and then it's fine. I've been raw feeding for 3 years now and we've never had a problem. I worried too, to begin with. Felt a bit grossed out with it all, but honestly it's great. I just practise all the things I do when handling human raw meat.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Well that's that then. Gave it a try and the little princess tasted it, spit it out, turned her nose up at it and walked away after giving me a dirty look.  I'm not going to push it so we'll stick with the kibble along with a few pieces of what ever meat I have for my supper.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats funny, what a Lady! occasionally I hear of a dog not so keen but I must admit most love it once they try it, and in case anyone else is thinking about it i just make sure I don't get any kisses for a while after, always make a point of telling my son 'he's just eaten' so he knows not to get slobbered over.


----------

